# A trick for your picky eater!



## Karina (Jan 30, 2012)

For our picky eaters...

I have been feeding Leo "Blue Buffalo Dry Dog Food Small Breed" for puppies. However, the mix of food contains these little "Life Source Bits" that he absolutely HATED. He would actually sort through his meal and spit all these little black bits out. I knew that these were packed with good vitamins, minerals and antioxidants but didn't know how to make him like them! 

Leo was also going through a phase where he preferred play time over lunch time! Weird right?! I thought maybe he was tired of his food or just didn't like it at all, he would go through days without eating much. I know that sometimes dogs do have days where they just aren't hungry but I was concerned! 

THEN...I went to my local Petco to pick up another pack of Blue and the helpful rep of the Blue brand was there, she recommended I add just a bit of WARM WATER to his meal and stir it just for a couple seconds because it enhances the flavors of any dry food significantly (I did about 2 tablespoons of water with his 1/4 cup of dry food). I only did the warm water trick for 2 days (feeding 2x per day) and now as soon as Leo sees me pour his food, he is excited to eat and will eat all of his food at one time including the LifeSource Bits! Yay! :aktion033:

I thought this was a great trick and just wanted to share with all of you in case your fluff is also a picky eater. 
YAY for WARM WATER! :chili:


Karina


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Great info Karina! I'm so glad you found a way to get little Leo to eat. He is darling!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I think I might have to try this out. Thanks for the info!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

My mom used to do that for her dogs and it made them gobble up their food! Good tip


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Years ago it vets promoted feeding dry kibble to keep teeth clean. I'm not so sure that that works, but it may. Lately, I have read that smaller dogs need more moisture to help the liver process protein. None of my dogs are in the least bit picky about food, but I now moisten it. If it was a good trick, why not just keep it up? The warm water brings out the fragrance, but I think it might be good too.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

It works! It actually works! Thanks for the tips. Sophie is gobbling up her food in half the time now


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I add water to mine really to just soften it a bit because the kibbles are big (although they love it anyway) and add the water then they get much more that way...the other night l was in a hurry and just gave the food dry and Paislee started eating it the Rustee goes to it sniffs it looks at me like huh? And walks to the sink and sits down lol. Apparently he now requires the water!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Karina said:


> For our picky eaters...
> 
> I have been feeding Leo "Blue Buffalo Dry Dog Food Small Breed" for puppies. However, the mix of food contains these little "Life Source Bits" that he absolutely HATED. He would actually sort through his meal and spit all these little black bits out. I knew that these were packed with good vitamins, minerals and antioxidants but didn't know how to make him like them!



OMG Karina my Ozzie does THE EXACT SAME THING!!!!! :smilie_tischkante: Thank you so much for this post!! I was going to ask for advice since I know lots of SM'ers out there buy Blue Buffalo! I'm going to try it as soon as I get home!! I thought Ozzie was the only crazy dog out there!! lol thank goodness for this forum!!! :aktion033:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

OMG! Leo and Ozzie are not alone. Lucy spits out the little black kibble on the floor!:yucky: I'll have to try your water trick. :thmbup:


----------

